# 21 weeks with Twins - Diagnosed with Multiple Pulmonary Embolisms



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Hi - I'm an avid reader of this these threads but have never posted any questions on here, I was just wondering if you can help.
I am 21 weeks with DCDA twins and was discharged from hospital on Friday having spent 8 days in there with exhaustion and SOB I was eventually diagnosed with multiple PE's - (there is still no sign of a DVT but the PE's were found on CT Scan and VQ scan) I am now on daily Tinzaperin jabs for the duration and beyond...

I just have a few questions which have come to mind since discharge

1. When can I expect to feel better? I have been on heparin for 10 days and felt reasonably well resting  in hospital but since discharge I have once again been breathless and absolutely exhausted at even the slightest effort ( going upstairs, loading the washing machine, or unloading the dishwasher etc) How soon can I expect to be back at work?

2. Is there still a possibility that more PE's may break off and enter my lungs or is that danger now passed since starting tinzaperin?

3. When I saw the consultant on Friday he vaguely mentioned "surgical intervention" due to the risk of bleeding - was he hinting that I may need a caesarian? - DH would be delighted, I'm not so sure...

Any answers or thoughts on the above you can give would be appreciated

Jo
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I think it can take weeks to feel better, not days.  I would not expect to return to work this month at least, if at all, however your drs will be able to advise you better.

You need to contact someone if your breathlessness gets worse, however it may be due to stairs etc which you dont tend to have in hospital,  All because you are at home does not mean you are well...

There is always the risk of clots moving however the drugs will reduce the risk

The consultant may have been thinking of removing clots if necessary.  It is unlikely they will want to do an elective ceasarean unless really necessary because of the clotting issues, however if you need it it will be done.

It is unlikely you will be able to have an epidural in labour either, again due to clotting.  I have known a woman in a similar situation with multiple DVT who hired a doula for support in labour and she did really well with diamorphine/entonox only.

Practice varies throughout the country so you need to see your local drs.

Hope that helps

jan


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for your advice - unfortunately I was taken back into hospital on Tuesday having popped another PE     Back in civilisation now (home)

Is it really possible to give birth without an epidural  

I went to the GP today and was signed off until early December so at least I will be able to get some rest

Once again - thanks


Jo XXXXXXXXX


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Yes it is possible to give birth without an epidural!  May be worth thinking about self hypnosis techniques, you may find it very effective...

good luck

jan


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Thanks - good idea about the hypnosis - the private clinic where I have had some scans done has a poster about hypnobirthing. 
I'll check with consultant next time just what he was getting at  and then look into the possibility

Jo XXXXXXXXXXX


----------

